# Gattuso:"Paura CR7? Mica lottiamo per scudetto"



## Willy Wonka (20 Luglio 2018)

Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:

"Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Luglio 2018)

È vero...però risposta da medioman vero


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Che degrado.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Luglio 2018)

Bah, mi cascano le palle


----------



## zamp2010 (20 Luglio 2018)

ma che cosa e successo gattuso?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Luglio 2018)

E c'è gente che lo difende pure... Con questa mentalità dove si vuole andare? E' questo che trasmette alla squadra?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Luglio 2018)

Antonio Conte please.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Luglio 2018)

Boh


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2018)

Trova le differenze


----------



## mark (20 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> ma che cosa e successo gattuso?



Davvero.. da uno che da giocatore ha vinto tutto ed è sempre stato affamato di successi mi aspetterei un comportamento completamente diverso!! Non avrei mai pensato di dirlo, ma Gattuso mi sta deludendo dal punto di vista caratteriale.. poi quello che ha detto é vero é, ma non puoi dirlo così


----------



## hiei87 (20 Luglio 2018)

Mah sì, facciamo come le piccole che allo stadium schierano le riserve e si scansano. Se ce ne fanno 7 pazienza, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto...


----------



## luigi61 (20 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Anche se può essere così l'allenatore del MILAN MAI PUÒ DIRE UNA SIMILE COSA!! Qualsiasi allenatore di livello non lo direbbe MAI e questo rende perfettamente chiaro la dimensione del buon Rino; URGE CAMBIO PRIMA POSSIBILE


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



la risposta fa cadere le braccia, ma è realista. 
vogliamo forse illuderci di lottare per lo scudo ? lo sanno i calciatori in primis che siamo da sesto posto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Luglio 2018)

E tra l'altro coi gobbi dobbiamo pure giocarci la Supercoppa a breve. Parlando così perdiamo già in partenza.


----------



## zamp2010 (20 Luglio 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Davvero.. da uno che da giocatore ha vinto tutto ed è sempre stato affamato di successi mi aspetterei un comportamento completamente diverso!! Non avrei mai pensato di dirlo, ma Gattuso mi sta deludendo dal punto di vista caratteriale.. poi quello che ha detto é vero é, ma non puoi dirlo così



si specialmente in questo momento. i tifosi gia sono battuti, ora manca pure l'entusiasmo dal l'allenatore.


----------



## kipstar (20 Luglio 2018)

Risposta non da Rino.....spero che non si stia troppo sminuendo....


----------



## luigi61 (20 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> si specialmente in questo momento. i tifosi gia sono battuti, ora manca pure l'entusiasmo dal l'allenatore.



Preludio all'addio?? uno che allena il Milan se dice una cosa del genere si autolicenzia; immaginate la reazione di Singer che vuole vincerà anche a briscola...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Luglio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la risposta fa cadere le braccia, ma è realista.
> vogliamo forse illuderci di lottare per lo scudo ? lo sanno i calciatori in primis che siamo da sesto posto.



Non c'entra illudersi o meno. Bastava una risposta banale del tipo:

Loro sono una grande squadra e bla bla bla, nonostante i nostri limiti noi non abbiamo paura di nessuno e daremo sempre il massimo e bla bla bla.

La risposta che ha dato è la cosa più schifosa che potesse dire. Le dichirazione pre rinnovo erano tutt'altre. Sarebbe da cacciare solo per quanto detto


----------



## __king george__ (20 Luglio 2018)

mentalità gattuso:

1)regola prima non subire gol quindi...QUASI tutti dietro la linea della palla

2)se per caso passiamo in vantaggio 1-0 ripetere lo schema di prima ma togliendo il QUASI…


----------



## Anguus (20 Luglio 2018)

Ma cacciatelo per Dio, mentecatto ignorante


----------



## Anguus (20 Luglio 2018)

Il 20 luglio l'allenatore del MILAN dice cose del genere, è inammissibile. Nello stesso giorno dice di voler vincere e poi che non lotta per nulla. Da esonero istantaneo.


----------



## Djici (20 Luglio 2018)

Mio dio! 
E la verità ma LUO non può dirle queste cose.

Siamo dei provincialotti


----------



## Butcher (20 Luglio 2018)

Uh Gesù!


----------



## Djerry (20 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Mi è impossibile non volergli bene e per altro non trovo nulla di scandaloso in queste parole.

Ma quello che trovo francamente insopportabile fin dal suo debutto a Benevento è quell'espressione e quel tono da cane bastonato che lo contraddistingue sempre, come se solo lui fosse allenatore sotto pressione o come se ogni avversità capitasse a noi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Anche se può essere così l'allenatore del MILAN MAI PUÒ DIRE UNA SIMILE COSA!! Qualsiasi allenatore di livello non lo direbbe MAI e questo rende perfettamente chiaro la dimensione del buon Rino; URGE CAMBIO PRIMA POSSIBILE



Stesse cose che diceva Spalletti l’anno scorso.

Lo stesso Sarri ad ogni intervista diceva che nessuno in Italia può competere con la juve, che il loro stargli attaccato era di per se un miracolo, magari non lo,pensava veramente ma lo diceva sempre.

Di Francesco se glielo chiedi chieerebbe in che lingua stai parlando....

Comunque poteva rispondere in altra maniera.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Moffus98 (20 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Mamma che degrado. Ma cacciatelo, chiamate Conte subito!!!!


----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Luglio 2018)

Si è dimenticato che in teoria ci sarebbe una finale di Supercoppa da fare contro CR7. Mediocre.


----------



## bmb (20 Luglio 2018)

La Juve vinse il suo primo scudetto, nel 2012, con una squadra molto più scarsa della nostra attuale.


----------



## zlatan (20 Luglio 2018)

Gattuso é uno di noi ragazzi gli hanno fatto una domanda e lui a bruciapelo ha detto la verità.
Poi in questo mondo malato del calcio, avrebbe dovuto raccontare la solita bugia, ma ormai era tardi. 
Ma é questa la realtà accettiamola come dobbiamo accettare la sua sincerità nell'affermare che Bonucci é andato perché vuole vincere. Magari serve anche ai vertici x una scossa.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Stesse cose che diceva Spalletti l’anno scorso.
> 
> Lo stesso Sarri ad ogni intervista diceva che nessuno in Italia può competere con la juve, che il loro stargli attaccato era di per se un miracolo, magari non lo,pensava veramente ma lo diceva sempre.
> 
> ...


Dunque a Spalletti non ho mai sentito fare affermazioni del genere, Sarri invece faceva un discorso diverso, molto più articolato, te lo semplifico: secondo Sarri il Napoli non poteva competere perché aveva bisogno di una panchina più ampia e sopratutto aveva perso Higuain, scusa se è poco, senza che fosse stato rimpiazzato , ovvio che non poteva competere in quelle condizioni; quanto a Di Francesco cosa vuoi aspettare da uno che viene dal Sassuolo come mentalità????? piccola piccola come quella che sta mostrando il buon Rino che ,comunque, a mio parere verrà sostituito da qui alla fine dell'anno ben che gli vada


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E tra l'altro coi gobbi dobbiamo pure giocarci la Supercoppa a breve. Parlando così perdiamo già in partenza.



a breve? ma se la giochiamo tipo a Dicembre/Gennaio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Luglio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> La Juve *vinse *il suo primo scudetto, nel 2012, con una squadra molto più scarsa della nostra attuale.



compro se mai


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

Allenatore mediocre da provincialotta l ho sempre detto,tra l'altro uno che blocca la cessione di Bertola ci o che toglie la punta per difendere l 1 a 0 con il Benevento...e non l o dico a cuor leggero perché l ho amato tanto da giocatore,ma allenare il Milan è un'altra cosa. Siamo ancora in tempo per Conte.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Pessima uscita di Gattuso.

Fin dalla scuola calcio viene insegnato che dalla prima squadra all'ultima deve scendere in campo con l'ambizione di vincere lo scudetto. Se non fosse così i casi di Leicester, Montpellier o Wolfsburg non esisterebbero. 

Detta da lui fa specie.


----------



## bmb (21 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> compro se mai



Verbo da utilizzare altre 33 volte.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> a breve? ma se la giochiamo tipo a Dicembre/Gennaio



Ah si? Sono rimasto ai tempi in cui la Supercoppa Italiana si giocava in estate...
Ah già, ora che ci penso, li abbiamo battuti a Dicembre nel 2016. Vabbè mi son confuso


----------



## _ET_ (21 Luglio 2018)

Ha detto la verità.l'uscita non piace nemmeno a me. vuole togliere pressione alla squadra...partiamo senza i favori ssperando di fare qualche risultato e cavalcare l'onda dell'entusiasmo.non ce n'era bisogno.e poi oh,senza troppa polemica...non và bene mai niente.se dice le cose come stanno,non và bene.se alla domanda rispondeva tipo:siamo il Milan e partiamo sempre per vincere.i commenti posso immaginare sarebbero stati...aziendalista,senza palle....ecc.mi fido di Gennaro.forza milan


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2018)

Scusate, dico subito che a me Gattuso non esalta particolarmente e sono d'accordo che potrebbe non essere adatto a questo Milan, così fughiamo subito i dubbi. Vogliamo Conte, etc etc. Ok. Tuttavia, è al momento quello che ha preso una squadra alla canna del gas e non ci ha fatto perdere l'autobus per l'europa. Stentando, ok, scelte a volte discutibili, ok, mentalità da provinciale, ok, tutto quello che volete. Addirittura io stesso, solo dieci giorni fa, ho fatto una critica (circoscritta e garbata) a Gattuso e subito la gente si è imbestialita dicendo che non si può sputare su Gattuso. Adesso, in pochi giorni, probabilmente per le dichiarazioni (magari dette in modo istintivo) e la trattenuta di Bertolacci (magari forzata dall'esterno), in ogni thread almeno 1 post su 2 è un attacco a Gattuso neanche tanto velato: se ne deve andare, fa pena, non ha mentalità Milan. Va bene, cambiamo allenatore ... ma cristo santo ...


----------



## The P (21 Luglio 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Davvero.. da uno che da giocatore ha vinto tutto ed è sempre stato affamato di successi mi aspetterei un comportamento completamente diverso!! Non avrei mai pensato di dirlo, ma Gattuso mi sta deludendo dal punto di vista caratteriale.. poi quello che ha detto é vero é, ma non puoi dirlo così



dai su... ma come potrebbe mai dire lottiamo per lo scudetto???? La Juve è 100 spanne sopra, il Napoli 30, l'inter 10. 
Magari i miracoli li facciamo pure, ma non sono l'ordinario.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Che roba, risposta da un Pioli qualunque. 
Vergogna. 
Proprio lui che ha giocato nel VERO Milan che vinceva tutto.


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



A chi lo critica per una risposta onesta, preferivate Galliani quando diceva che ora non c'erano più scuse, con De Jong siamo da scudetto?

Gattuso merita rispetto, poi io stesso vedo che come allenatore ha dei pregi ma anche molte lacune.
Ma siete sicuri che Conte verrebbe in un Milan che non può spendere?


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> È vero...però risposta da medioman vero



Però l'ho pensato pure io. 

Giocassimo per lo scudo sarei stato pieno di rabbia per l'arrivo di CR7...ora mi guardo bene dagli acquisti di Lazio, Fiorentina ed Atalanta invece. 

Triste da dire...ma è cosi...guardate le rose di Milan e Juve...il mercato dell'una e dell'altra...facciamo due sport diversi.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Quindi il 12 agosto all'olimpico per giocarci la supercoppa non ci andiamo nemmeno?
Uno che parla cosi andrebbe silurato.


----------



## fra29 (21 Luglio 2018)

Io non riesco a farmelo piacere.. proprio per nulla..


----------



## vannu994 (21 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi il 12 agosto all'olimpico per giocarci la supercoppa non ci andiamo nemmeno?
> Uno che parla cosi andrebbe silurato.



D'accordissimo con te! ieri diceva "Bonucci vuole vincere, ma anche noi...". Invece mi sa proprio di no, poi ci credo che il "capitano" vuole andarsene, così partiamo con zero ambizioni, il calcio è uno sport assurdo, basti pensare al Leicester! se prima dell'inizio del campionato parti con discorsi simili sei destinato a fallire.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi il 12 agosto all'olimpico per giocarci la supercoppa non ci andiamo nemmeno?
> Uno che parla cosi andrebbe silurato.



La supercoppa è a Gennaio, per cui non c'è quel rischio


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La supercoppa è a Gennaio, per cui non c'è quel rischio



ah beh, allora sto tranquillo.


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Luglio 2018)

Non mi sorprendono le sue dichiarazioni, Gattuso alla fine ha ampiamente dimostrato con svariate interviste di non essere uno che dissimula. Anche le sue dichiarazioni su Bonucci sono piuttosto esplicite.
In fin dei conti per lo scudetto non ci lotta nessuno, anche lo scorso torneo è stato solo apparentemente combattuto, con la juve in pieno controllo del suo avversario dall'inizio alla fine. Roma e Inter pure avendo un 11 titolare di buon livello, non hanno la rosa per reggere tutto l'anno. Nella stessa situazione è il Napoli, al netto di stravolgimenti in campagna acquisti.

E' vero che essendo l'allenatore del Milan, sarebbe opportuno mantenere un atteggiamento più deciso e combattivo, ma dopo un anno di palle a ripetizione, sentite davvero l'esigenza di dichiarazioni di facciata?

Il milan al momento è come Mike Tyson che esce dalla galera.


----------



## CarpeDiem (21 Luglio 2018)

Gattuso non ha peli sulla lingua e ha detto quello che tutti pensano


----------



## Casnop (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."


Brutta dichiarazione, Rino. Immagino quanto possa piacere a quelli di Elliott, che si stanno presentando ad una tifoseria, e sono giustamente molto carichi. La dura risalita richiede una bella spinta emotiva, e non un freno, specie per chi se ne assume la guida. No, non va bene.


----------



## Goro (21 Luglio 2018)

Gattuso pre-rinnovo -----> 

Gattuso dopo la pioggia di soldi ----->


----------



## odasensei (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Dai ha fatto bene, avesse detto "siamo il Milan e non abbiamo paura di nessuno!!" sarebbe stato spernacchiatissimo dopo una probabile debacle contro la Juve.
Tra l'altro mi sembra sia in linea con quanto detto da Elliott circa le prospettive future del Milan, il ritorno al top sarà un percorso graduale.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

D'ora in poi qualcuno lo aggiorni sulla campagna rafforzamento della fiorentina anzichè della spal


----------



## Davide L (21 Luglio 2018)

Parliamo di fatti, visto che a qualcuno dopo Losanna sono spuntate le ali e ha iniziato a volare alto.
Lo scorso anno siamo arrivati sesti a 8 punti dal quarto posto.
Le prime quattro della classifica si sono rinforzate pesantemente, la sola Lazio ha perso elementi e non ha fatto fino ad ora un mercato soddisfacente.
Dunque ditemi voi, sapientoni, questo milan che al massimo ha ottenuto 64 punti, senza un mercato da Scudetto (e parlo di 4\5 giocatori del livello di Bonucci, Benzema, Higuain) come diavolo può lottare con squadre che fanno 90 punti ogni anno?
Neanche ricordo più l'ultima volta che abbiamo superato 80 punti.
Vi ricordo inoltre che nel 2012, quando la Juve vinse con Conte il primo scudetto, l'unica squadra decente della serie A era il Milan, il resto (Roma, Lazio, Inter, Napoli) era spazzatura mediocre, dunque è bastato poco per scalare la Classifica.
Adesso non è più così: la Roma ha fatto le semifinali di Champions, la Juve lasciamola stare, il Napoli fa ogni anno 80\90 punti, l'Inter ha una squadra solida, non eccezionale come si crede ma sicuramente più esperta della nostra.
Con queste premesse ditemi voi come possiamo vincere lo Scudetto con Andre Silva e Borini.
Vi rendete conto che gli altri hanno davanti gente come Ronaldo, Dzeko, Icardi e Mertens, per dirne solo 1 per squadra!
E infine Conte, ma lo volete capire che Conte pesa 20 milioni sul bilancio! Più di tutti i portieri messi insieme!
Torniamo con i piedi per terra e puntiamo il quarto posto che ci compete.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Gattuso non ha peli sulla lingua e ha detto quello che tutti pensano



Purtroppo è la realtà. Ad oggi inoltre abbiamo prospettive di ulteriore ridimensionamento della rosa


----------



## jacky (21 Luglio 2018)

Dai che Gattuso da buon meridionale si è fatto sistemare prima della tempesta...
E ora sta alla finestra, guardingo, senza mai sbilanciarsi!
E qui pensiamo a bandiere, condottieri, gente che si straccerebbe la pelle di dosso per il Milan.

Non siamo nel mondo dei sogni.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Per me avrebbe dovuto dribblare la domanda.

Ma chiedo agli amici del forum: cosa avrebbe dovuto dire secondo voi?


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> È vero...però risposta da medioman vero





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Bah, mi cascano le palle





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E c'è gente che lo difende pure... Con questa mentalità dove si vuole andare? E' questo che trasmette alla squadra?





28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte please.



Avete la memoria molto corta. Non vi ricordate come parlava il vostro eroe Conte l'anno che ce l'ha simpaticamente messa in quel posto.
Se avesse risposto in altro modo lo avreste spernacchiato come avete fatto con Mirabelli dopo la partita con l'Arsenal.
Doveva forse glissare la domanda? No, anche lì avrebbe dimostrato di non aver le palle..


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me avrebbe dovuto dribblare la domanda.
> 
> Ma chiedo agli amici del forum: cosa avrebbe dovuto dire secondo voi?



Credo che un grande motivatore prima faccia sentire bravi/forti i suoi e li spinga a dare il massimo alla ricerca di obiettivi sportivi che nemmeno loro sanno a cosa possono portare e dove possono portare.
Un passo per volta quindi, dando sempre il massimo, e poi tra due mesi magari ,facendo un primo bilancio, capiremo quanto siamo bravi e per cosa possiamo competere.
Inculcare nella mente dei giocatori già dal primo giorno il senso dell'inferiorità rispetto a un avversario e tagliando di fatto un obiettivo mina le energie mentali.
La forza nel gruppo la inneschi con la voglia di stupire tutto e tutti per poi, quando si è in alto, dare ancora di più per restarvi.
Se poi lavori anche creando nella mente dei calciatori dei nemici da combattere come fossero dei mulini a vento e inneschi una specie di 'sindrome da accerchiamento' il gruppo si compatta ancora di più contro tutto e tutti.
Conte e mourinho credo avrebbero agito cosi.


----------



## Milanista (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Un allenatore del Milan che dice una cosa del genere non si può sentire. Che poi sia vero è ovvio, specie se rimani con Kalinic e Silvia, ma questi dichiarazioni sono da esonero immediato.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Credo che un grande motivatore prima faccia sentire bravi/forti i suoi e li spinga a dare il massimo alla ricerca di obiettivi sportivi che nemmeno loro sanno a cosa possono portare e dove possono portare.
> Un passo per volta quindi, dando sempre il massimo, e poi tra due mesi magari ,facendo un primo bilancio, capiremo quanto siamo bravi e per cosa possiamo competere.
> Inculcare nella mente dei giocatori già dal primo giorno il senso dell'inferiorità rispetto a un avversario e tagliando di fatto un obiettivo mina le energie mentali.
> La forza nel gruppo la inneschi con la voglia di stupire tutto e tutti per poi, quando si è in alto, dare ancora di più per restarvi.
> ...



Interessante. Però forse l'atteggiamento che dici tu è adatto a una squadra costruita per vincere, di campioni da motivare e sfidare. La nostra lo è?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante. Però forse l'atteggiamento che dici tu è adatto a una squadra costruita per vincere, di campioni da motivare e sfidare. La nostra lo è?



Che tu abbia una squadra da terzo, da primo o da quindicesimo posto se poni dei limiti non predisponi l'atleta al massimo rendimento.
La voglia di stupire, di far ricredere tutti e di lottare contro tutti è doping mentale per un calciatore.
Nello sport si ragiona per step e per gradi, un 'punto per volta'.
Sarà il campo poi a stabilire la dimensione, non la poca ambizione di chi detta una strada.
Se punti al massimo arrivi sempre un passo più in alto delle reali possibilità , se ragioni da mediocre sei finito in partenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Dai ha fatto bene, avesse detto "siamo il Milan e non abbiamo paura di nessuno!!" sarebbe stato spernacchiatissimo dopo una probabile debacle contro la Juve.
> Tra l'altro mi sembra sia in linea con quanto detto da Elliott circa le prospettive future del Milan, il ritorno al top sarà un percorso graduale.



Esatto
La chiarezza prima di tutto.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che tu abbia una squadra da terzo, da primo o da quindicesimo posto se poni dei limiti non predisponi l'atleta al massimo rendimento.
> La voglia di stupire, di far ricredere tutti e di lottare contro tutti è doping mentale per un calciatore.
> Nello sport si ragiona per step e per gradi, un 'punto per volta'.
> Sarà il campo poi a stabilire la dimensione, non la poca ambizione di chi detta una strada.
> Se punti al massimo arrivi sempre un passo più in alto delle reali possibilità , se ragioni da mediocre sei finito in partenza.



Codesta è la mentalità di Gattuso per quanto visto in questi mesi. Negli scontri diretti abbiamo sempre fatto bene e giocato alla pari con tutti.
Io resto dell'idea che sia stato principalmente ingenuo e che avrebbe dovuto dribblare la domanda


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Trova le differenze



Non vedo il nesso tra dichiarazioni ai giornalisti e discorsi alla squadra. Altrimenti bisognerebbe dire che il Conte di questo video e il Conte del ristorante da 10 euro sono due persone diverse


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Codesta è la mentalità di Gattuso per quanto visto in questi mesi. Negli scontri diretti abbiamo sempre fatto bene e giocato alla pari con tutti.
> Io resto dell'idea che sia stato principalmente ingenuo e che avrebbe dovuto dribblare la domanda



Avrebbe potuto rispondere in mille modi ma non come ha fatto : una palese resa, una dichiarazione di inferiorità.
Non mi è piaciuto affatto.
Ci sono stati anni nei quali la juve era nettamente inferiore a noi ( mi viene in mente quel campionato nel quale vincemmo lo scudetto e andammo a torino per disintegrarli con uno 1-3) e mai dai dirigenti o allenatore bianconero ho sentito pronunciare frasi del genere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Codesta è la mentalità di Gattuso per quanto visto in questi mesi. Negli scontri diretti abbiamo sempre fatto bene e giocato alla pari con tutti.
> Io resto dell'idea che sia stato principalmente ingenuo e che avrebbe dovuto dribblare la domanda



Io spero solo che o Conte, o Gattuso, ma si chiarisca subito e una volta fatto, basta segare la sedia a chi sia stato scelto.
La soliditá della posizione dell’allenatore é un punto imprescindibile nei successi di una squadra.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avrebbe potuto rispondere in mille modi ma non come ha fatto : una palese resa, una dichiarazione di inferiorità.
> Non mi è piaciuto affatto.
> Ci sono stati anni nei quali la juve era nettamente inferiore a noi ( mi viene in mente quel campionato nel quale vincemmo lo scudetto e andammo a torino per disintegrarli con uno 1-3) e mai dai dirigenti o allenatore bianconero ho sentito pronunciare frasi del genere.



LOL erano campioni d'Italia in carica e vice campioni d'Europa non puoi minimamente paragonare le due situazioni noi sono 6 anni che ogni stagione si parte da zero assoluto. 

Meditate prima di scrivere

Siamo inferiori e basta. Specie con cr7


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che o Conte, o Gattuso, ma si chiarisca subito e una volta fatto, basta segare la sedia a chi sia stato scelto.
> La soliditá della posizione dell’allenatore é un punto imprescindibile nei successi di una squadra.



Soprattutto è assurdo sempre indicare l'allenatore come la causa dei problemi quando giochiamo con Cutrone Montolivo Zapata e Strinic.
Per me la scelta dell'allenatore chiunque sia deve essere coerente con la qualità della rosa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Avete la memoria molto corta. Non vi ricordate come parlava il vostro eroe Conte l'anno che ce l'ha simpaticamente messa in quel posto.
> Se avesse risposto in altro modo lo avreste spernacchiato come avete fatto con Mirabelli dopo la partita con l'Arsenal.
> Doveva forse glissare la domanda? No, anche lì avrebbe dimostrato di non aver le palle..



non mi pare di aver citato Conte....cosa me ne frega di Conte


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> LOL erano campioni d'Italia in carica e vice campioni d'Europa non puoi minimamente paragonare le due situazioni noi sono 6 anni che ogni stagione si parte da zero assoluto.
> 
> Meditate prima di scrivere
> 
> Siamo inferiori e basta. Specie con cr7



Non è carino tu scriva 'mediate prima di scrivere' : in un modo nemmeno tanto velato stai dando del pirla a me, pur usando il plurale, facendo intendere io scriva idiozie senza pensare.
Non è edificante nè costruttivo tu ti confronta per poi concludere con un lapidario : 'siamo inferiori e basta!!!'.
E' un forum dove ci si confronta e ognuno dice la sua, rispettando con educazione il parere altrui, o noi altri (tornando al plurale) siamo i fessi e tu il depositario dell'umano scibile?
Scusa se mi permetto di precisare tali concetti ma non è la prima volta che ti poni cosi e non lo trovo corretto nè rispettoso.
Scambio quotidianamente idee, opinioni, pareri sugli argomenti più svariati con tanti utenti ma non ho mai offeso alcuno.
Tornando al discorso di prima : credo il paragone con quella juve sia pertinente perchè, pur non essendo una squadra quella bianconera in difficoltà come lo siamo oggi noi, tant'è che come giustamente fai notare erano campioni d'italia in carica nonchè vice-campioni d'europa, era comunque in un momento di difficoltà e nettamente inferiori.
Ma potrei pure citare la juve che dopo calciopoli e dopo la B risaliva in serie A e , anche se consapevole di essere palesemente in ritardo rispetto alla concorrenza , mai si lasciava andare a dichiarazioni come quelle di gattuso di oggi.
Ti voglio ricordare che, anche se non duelleremo per lo scudetto con la juve, a gennaio in gara secca li affronteremo per giocarci la supercoppa italiana : a chi giova dichiararsi loro inferiori?
Lo sappiamo che la juve è più forte, lo sappiamo noi come lo sa il mister ma ha senso tagliarsi fuori dai giochi di potere?
Per me no, trovo tutto ciò un'uscita infelice.
Ovviamente rispetto il tuo parere che va in netto contrasto col mio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "*Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo?* No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Ho letto quasi tutti i post, ma son quasi tutti fuorviati dalla risposta di Gattuso.

Se la domanda era solamente "Paura di Crisiano Ronaldo?" *non c'entra un fico secco che il Milan non sia in lotta per lo scudetto.*
La domanda è "quando incontrerete la Juve avrete paura di CR7?" e noi li dovremo incontrare due volte in campionato, per quelle che saranno due delle partite più seguite del Mondo, e nella Supercoppa. Eventualmente pure in Coppa Italia, magari pure in EL chissà...
In queste occasioni il Milan avrà paura? Mica gli hanno chiesto gli obiettivi del Milan.
*Non c'entra un fico secco che il Milan non sia in lotta per lo scudetto, perchè una squadra che lotta per retrocedere può comunque essere terrificata dalla presenza di CR7 in campo!* Perchè non sanno come fermarlo e temono un'imbarcata, una brutta figura.
In pratica Gattuso dice che non ci importa niente di fare figuracce? Ma nemmeno l'ultima in classifica la pensa così, altro che non essere in lotta per lo scudetto.


----------



## Djici (21 Luglio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ho letto quasi tutti i post, ma son quasi tutti fuorviati dalla risposta di Gattuso.
> 
> Se la domanda era solamente "Paura di Crisiano Ronaldo?" *non c'entra un fico secco che il Milan non sia in lotta per lo scudetto.*
> La domanda è "quando incontrerete la Juve avrete paura di CR7?" e noi li dovremo incontrare due volte in campionato, per quelle che saranno due delle partite più seguite del Mondo, e nella Supercoppa. Eventualmente pure in Coppa Italia, magari pure in EL chissà...
> ...



Non ci avevo nemmeno fatto caso, ma hai ragione !


----------



## jacky (21 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Codesta è la mentalità di Gattuso per quanto visto in questi mesi. Negli scontri diretti abbiamo sempre fatto bene e giocato alla pari con tutti.
> Io resto dell'idea che sia stato principalmente ingenuo e che avrebbe dovuto dribblare la domanda



Ah si, 7 presi dalla Juventus, 5 dall'Arsenal, 2 pari a occhiali con la Lazio e una vittoria rubacchiata, dominati dall'Inter nel derby...

Sempre bene? Poveri noi...


----------



## jacky (21 Luglio 2018)

La conferma di un tecnico inesperto che avrebbe potuto tornare tra qualche anno e la totale assenza di chiarezza sulla parte sportiva gettano una prima grandissima macchia su questo Fondo speculativo.

Questi per me non hanno nessuna voglia di spendere, vedremo se i fatti mi smentiranno.

Useranno i milioni dell'Europa League e i soldi di qualche cessione per fare 2-3 colpi. E stop!

Ricordiamoci sempre che l'unico loro obiettivo sul fronte Milan era ricavarsi il 13% di interesse annuo.


----------



## impero rossonero (21 Luglio 2018)

conte conte conte....


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ho letto quasi tutti i post, ma son quasi tutti fuorviati dalla risposta di Gattuso.
> 
> Se la domanda era solamente "Paura di Crisiano Ronaldo?" *non c'entra un fico secco che il Milan non sia in lotta per lo scudetto.*
> La domanda è "quando incontrerete la Juve avrete paura di CR7?" e noi li dovremo incontrare due volte in campionato, per quelle che saranno due delle partite più seguite del Mondo, e nella Supercoppa. Eventualmente pure in Coppa Italia, magari pure in EL chissà...
> ...



Praticamente ha detto che cr7 alla juve il sonno lo fa perdere a roma, napoli e inter.
Sempre che almeno queste 3 ci provino a giocare per il titolo o non si giochi direttamente per il secondo posto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Praticamente ha detto che cr7 alla juve il sonno lo fa perdere a roma, napoli e inter.
> Sempre che almeno queste 3 ci provino a giocare per il titolo o non si giochi direttamente per il secondo posto.



Per me è stata fraintesa la domanda oppure (bisognerebbe vedere il contesto) la domanda è stata mal posta: pensare che la Juve sia più competitiva con CR7 non equivale ad aver paura -- una paura a distanza? un concetto che non mi tange. 
Capisco di più la paura di affrontare CR7 in campo: è una domanda fatta ad un allenatore, quindi si chiede come pensa di arginarlo, se pensa di avere le contromisure idonee.
Poi fossimo magicamente fra le prime posizioni nelle prime giornate allora okay si può avere paura? Non capisco.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per me è stata fraintesa la domanda oppure (bisognerebbe vedere il contesto) la domanda è stata mal posta: pensare che la Juve sia più competitiva con CR7 non equivale ad aver paura -- una paura a distanza? un concetto che non mi tange.
> Capisco di più la paura di affrontare CR7 in campo: è una domanda fatta ad un allenatore, quindi si chiede come pensa di arginarlo, se pensa di avere le contromisure idonee.
> Poi fossimo magicamente fra le prime posizioni nelle prime giornate allora okay si può avere paura? Non capisco.



Non si parla di paura.
A testuale domanda : 'cosa pensi di ronaldo alla juve?', gatto ha replicato : 'non ci riguarda, lottiamo per altri obiettivi, diversi da quelli della juve!!'.
Come la definisci tu se non un'ammissione di inferiorità ?
Ok, siamo inferiori, ma è il caso di urlarlo al mondo ? Lo spogliatoio che messaggi recepisce?
E poi, aspetto ben più grave, ad elliott tutto ciò piace ed è gradito?
E si, perchè ora il signor gattuso deve rendere conto non a fassone e al cinese farlocco ma a un colosso che a perdere non ci sta.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non si parla di paura.
> A testuale domanda : 'cosa pensi di ronaldo alla juve?', gatto ha replicato : 'non ci riguarda, lottiamo per altri obiettivi, diversi da quelli della juve!!'.
> Come la definisci tu se non un'ammissione di inferiorità ?
> Ok, siamo inferiori, ma è il caso di urlarlo al mondo ? Lo spogliatoio che messaggi recepisce?
> ...



Se nella domanda non si parla di paura allora è diverso. Ma è tutto sottosopra: la dirigenza dovrebbe essere più razionale, più realista, l'allenatore invece deve cercare di spingere i giocatori al loro limite umano e oltre, deve provare a fare una magìa. Qui invece è il contrario, dirigenza che assurdamente pretende vittorie e allenatore che spegne gli entusiasmi.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non si parla di paura.
> A testuale domanda : 'cosa pensi di ronaldo alla juve?', gatto ha replicato : 'non ci riguarda, lottiamo per altri obiettivi, diversi da quelli della juve!!'.
> Come la definisci tu se non un'ammissione di inferiorità ?
> Ok, siamo inferiori, ma è il caso di urlarlo al mondo ? Lo spogliatoio che messaggi recepisce?
> ...



No, la questione è molto più semplice per me.
Nello scontro diretto o nella lunga distanza il discorso CR7 non cambia nulla al Milan. 
La Juventus è comunque superiore e il Milan la affronterà da sfavorito sia che scenda in campo con CR7 o senza.
Quindi non cambia niente al Milan o alla preparazione della partita da parte del Milan, che comunque deve scendere in campo sputando sangue contro i gobbi a prescindere da chi schierano.
Cambia invece tantissimo per le concorrenti allo scudetto che pensavano di accorciare il gap semplicemente affidandosi ad Ancelotti e Nainggolan

P.S. meditate prima di scrivere non è un offesa, ma quando si paragonano situazioni totalmente diverse (il Milan non è mai stato tanto in basso dal 1986 prima di questi ultimi 5 anni) è evidente che con tutto il rispetto sono paragoni citati senza pensarci su troppo


----------



## ignaxio (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Risposta furba di Rino. 
Ovviamente se rispondeva di non aver paura i titoloni erano già pronti: “CR7 NON CI FAI PAURA” col titolo che poi tornava fuori quando ci farà due gol a partita in campionato e coppa. 

Il Milan deve sfruttare il profilo basso e mettergliela in quel posto con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Risposta furba di Rino.
> Ovviamente se rispondeva di non aver paura i titoloni erano già pronti: “CR7 NON CI FAI PAURA” col titolo che poi tornava fuori quando ci farà due gol a partita in campionato e coppa.
> 
> Il Milan deve sfruttare il profilo basso e mettergliela in quel posto con tutto il cuore.



.


----------



## jacky (21 Luglio 2018)

Un allenatore con le palle avrebbe risposto che si gioca 11 contro 11.

Il problema non è tanto il confronto Ronaldo-Suso piuttosto quello Allegri-Gattuso... Già negli scontri diretti ci siamo beccati un 1-7 in faccia in un periodo in cui la Juventus faticava con tutti (pari con Spal e Crotone, 2-1 stentato a Bologna e Verona in casa).

Peccato, avevamo l'occasione su un piatto d'argento... invece avanti con l'ex Creta e Pisa.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Un allenatore con le palle avrebbe risposto che si gioca 11 contro 11.
> 
> Il problema non è tanto il confronto Ronaldo-Suso piuttosto quello Allegri-Gattuso... Già negli scontri diretti ci siamo beccati un 1-7 in faccia in un periodo in cui la Juventus faticava con tutti (pari con Spal e Crotone, 2-1 stentano a Bologna e Verona in casa).
> 
> Peccato, avevamo l'occasione su un piatto d'argento... invece avanti con l'ex Creta e Pisa.



Allegri quando era da noi era trattato dai tifosi peggio che Gattuso oggi.


----------



## jacky (21 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri quando era da noi era trattato dai tifosi peggio che Gattuso oggi.



Hai ragione... per questo il Milan e San Siro hanno bisogno di certezze... a Milano non arriva un allenatore affermato da 15 anni.

Questo è gravissimo, non riesco a capire come sia possibile in una piazza come la nostra...

Gattuso per me è un discreto allenatore, assolutamente inadatto a gestire un progetto di un certo livello. Le gare chiave dello scorso campionato le ha gestite malissimo.

E sarà ancora più inadatto se arrivano 2-3 grandi acquisti... viceversa con una rosa che deve provare a stupire con Strinic e Badelj potrebbe anche andare bene.


----------



## Milanlove (21 Luglio 2018)

ha ragione, i nostri avversari sono Cornelius, Zapata e Simeone.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Hai ragione... per questo il Milan e San Siro hanno bisogno di certezze... a Milano non arriva un allenatore affermato da 15 anni.
> 
> Questo è gravissimo, non riesco a capire come sia possibile in una piazza come la nostra...
> 
> ...



In una piazza come la nostra (che per me è cambiata molto rispetto a 10 anni fa, in peggio aggiungerei) molti tifosi si rallegrano e si disperano nell'arco di mezza giornata, criticano, impugnano i forconi e poi idolatrano con una semplicità disarmante. Invocano figurine, salvo poi bruciarle al primo errore. E soprattutto bollano qualsiasi professionista senza sapere neppure quanto vale, così... giusto per simpatia o sentito dire (giornali).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Hai ragione... per questo il Milan e San Siro hanno bisogno di certezze... a Milano non arriva un allenatore affermato da 15 anni.
> 
> Questo è gravissimo, non riesco a capire come sia possibile in una piazza come la nostra...
> 
> ...



Il Real ha fatto stagioni flop con allenatori affermati. Poi ha vinto con un esordiente come Zidane. Il Barca ha vinto con Enrique.

Nessun allenatore è nato affermato.


----------



## jacky (21 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In una piazza come la nostra (che per me è cambiata molto rispetto a 10 anni fa, in peggio aggiungerei) molti tifosi si rallegrano e si disperano nell'arco di mezza giornata, criticano, impugnano i forconi e poi idolatrano con una semplicità disarmante. Invocano figurine, salvo poi bruciarle al primo errore. E soprattutto bollano qualsiasi professionista senza sapere neppure quanto vale, così... giusto per simpatia o sentito dire (giornali).



Io vorrei semplicemente un allenatore con curriculum, uno che nelle sue ultime 6-7 esperienze ha fatto bene o molto bene almeno 5 volte.
E' chiedere troppo?

Sto impazzendo a vedere tutti questi esperimenti, e Seedorf, Inzaghi, Leonardo, Gattuso... ma basta... e tra l'altro pagati a peso d'oro tutti...


----------



## jacky (21 Luglio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il Real ha fatto stagioni flop con allenatori affermati. Poi ha vinto con un esordiente come Zidane. Il Barca ha vinto con Enrique.
> 
> Nessun allenatore è nato affermato.



Mah attenzione... quelli che citi tu sono casi più unici che rari... valgono per 2-3 squadre al mondo su milioni di squadre di calcio che esistono.

Bayern, Psg e Real. Punto. In queste piazze i giocatori non considerano minimamente il Mister, e anzi vogliono una persona tranquilla e diplomatica che non li stressi troppo e stia dietro le quinte.

Ma in tutte le altre piazze l'allenatore conta, eccome se conta. Togli Simeone all'Atletico, Mourinho al Porto e potrei farti tanti altri esempi...

Al Milan oggi l'allenatore conta come il pane... Teniamoci questo, e preghiamo... amen.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Mah attenzione... quelli che citi tu sono casi più unici che rari... valgono per 2-3 squadre al mondo su milioni di squadre di calcio che esistono.
> 
> Bayern, Psg e Real. Punto. In queste piazze i giocatori non considerano minimamente il Mister, e anzi vogliono una persona tranquilla e diplomatica che non li stressi troppo e stia dietro le quinte.
> 
> ...



No, non dico che non conti, anzi. Poi concordo che squadre con i campioni abbiano meno bisogno di un allenatore.
Ma pure Conte quando arrivò alla Juve era 'affermato'? Era un grande allenatore? Idem Sacchi...
Gattuso non pare promettere altrettanto bene, ma almeno i risultati finora non gli hanno dato torto e un mezzo miracolo lo ha già fatto.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2018)

Mourinho al Porto........


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Hai ragione... per questo il Milan e San Siro hanno bisogno di certezze... a Milano non arriva un allenatore affermato da 15 anni.
> 
> Questo è gravissimo, non riesco a capire come sia possibile in una piazza come la nostra...
> 
> ...



Io credo che Gattuso sia abbastanza umile da poter imparare dai propri errori. Conte lo vorrei anche io, ma considerato che Conte si stufa delle squadre che allena dopo 2-3 stagioni meglio averlo quando hai una rosa al top. 

Non ce ne facciamo niente di Conte se lo prendiamo per arrivare al 4° posto per due anni di fila e poi se ne va e torniamo a fare scommesse. 

Io penso che si sopravvalutano senza senso i mezzi di questo Milan che deve ricostruire con calma. 
Sognare è lecito. Poi però c'è la realtà. 
Se il Milan potesse permettersi 2 o 3 top + allenatore top allora prendevamo noi Ronaldo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Luglio 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo con te! ieri diceva "Bonucci vuole vincere, ma anche noi...". Invece mi sa proprio di no, poi ci credo che il "capitano" vuole andarsene, così partiamo con zero ambizioni, il calcio è uno sport assurdo, basti pensare al Leicester! se prima dell'inizio del campionato parti con discorsi simili sei destinato a fallire.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi il 12 agosto all'olimpico per giocarci la supercoppa non ci andiamo nemmeno?
> Uno che parla cosi andrebbe silurato.





Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che roba, risposta da un Pioli qualunque.
> Vergogna.
> Proprio lui che ha giocato nel VERO Milan che vinceva tutto.





fra29 ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a farmelo piacere.. proprio per nulla..





CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Gattuso non ha peli sulla lingua e ha detto quello che tutti pensano





Milanista ha scritto:


> Un allenatore del Milan che dice una cosa del genere non si può sentire. Che poi sia vero è ovvio, specie se rimani con Kalinic e Silvia, ma questi dichiarazioni sono da esonero immediato.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avrebbe potuto rispondere in mille modi ma non come ha fatto : una palese resa, una dichiarazione di inferiorità.
> Non mi è piaciuto affatto.
> Ci sono stati anni nei quali la juve era nettamente inferiore a noi ( mi viene in mente quel campionato nel quale vincemmo lo scudetto e andammo a torino per disintegrarli con uno 1-3) e mai dai dirigenti o allenatore bianconero ho sentito pronunciare frasi del genere.



secondo me è un eccesso di umiltà...delle volte bisogna fare gli sboroni..il cosiddetto "doping mentale"


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Luglio 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> secondo me è un eccesso di umiltà...delle volte bisogna fare gli sboroni..il cosiddetto "doping mentale"



Sì anche questo... il trolling del vicino è sempre più verde...


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2018)

Gattuso:" Juve? Non lottiamo per lo scudetto.. "
Mirabelli: "Arsenal? Sono loro a doverci temere.. "
Devo aprire un sondaggio a riguardo...


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Luglio 2018)

La possibilità che salti anche Gattuso secondo me c'è, personalmente cambiato tutto il management è giusto che possano scegliere anche l'allenatore a loro più congeniale. Evitare il montella-bis, sarebbe meglio, imparando dagli errori fatti nel passato recente.
E' chiaro che tra i vari allenatori in circolazione l'unico da prendere si chiama Conte. Qualora però restasse Gattuso farei ovviamente il tifo per lui, sperando ci porti a grandi traguardi. Purtroppo i miei dubbi sono sulla manovra offensiva delle sue squadre in genere, e sulle modalità di gestione delle forze.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Gattuso:" Juve? Non lottiamo per lo scudetto.. "
> Mirabelli: "Arsenal? Sono loro a doverci temere.. "
> Devo aprire un sondaggio a riguardo...



Come detto precedentemente, i dirigenti possono essere realistici e diplomatici, ma l'allenatore e i giocatori devono ambire al massimo risultato possibile, per smentire e stupire la stessa dirigenza. Qui al Milan è il contrario ed è sbagliatissimo. Mi ricorda per esempio Inzaghi a cui si chiedeva di vincere con una squadra inadeguata. Mi ricorda quella nazionale africana i cui giocatori avevano paura di perdere con troppi gol di scarto se no gli spettava la pena di morte.


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io credo che Gattuso sia abbastanza umile da poter imparare dai propri errori. Conte lo vorrei anche io, ma considerato che Conte si stufa delle squadre che allena dopo 2-3 stagioni meglio averlo quando hai una rosa al top.
> 
> Non ce ne facciamo niente di Conte se lo prendiamo per arrivare al 4° posto per due anni di fila e poi se ne va e torniamo a fare scommesse.
> 
> ...



Per il tifoso del Milan, anche se non è facile, serve una parola: PAZIENZA.

Ne servirà tanta ragazzi, non si può tornare grandi dal giorno alla notte, servono alcune stagioni (se si lavora bene)....


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Come detto precedentemente, i dirigenti possono essere realistici e diplomatici, ma l'allenatore e i giocatori devono ambire al massimo risultato possibile, per smentire e stupire la stessa dirigenza. Qui al Milan è il contrario ed è sbagliatissimo. Mi ricorda per esempio Inzaghi a cui si chiedeva di vincere con una squadra inadeguata. Mi ricorda quella nazionale africana i cui giocatori avevano paura di perdere con troppi gol di scarto se no gli spettava la pena di morte.



Ma non si può nemmeno vendere fumo ai tifosi con proclami dai...talvolta volare bassi non è sinonimo di poca ambizione...la scorsa estate a volari alti ci siamo bruciati...

Io so una cosa, Gattuso ha fatto una carriera da vincente e questo vuole fare, sennò s'incazz....a me basta questo....poi dove arriveremo chi lo sa.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me su questa faccenda di Gattuso allenatore del milan si sta facendo parecchia confusione e vorrei chiarire il mio punto di vista che, senza modestia, credo sia il pensiero comune di molti.
Partiamo dal presupposto che a Rino non c'è milanista che non possa che volere bene, diamo pure per assodato che lo scorso anno da subentrante e da traghettatore ha fatto molto bene e addirittura ci ha fatto sognare qualcosa che per noi, obiettivamente, era irraggiungibile.
La società e la proprietà a mister gattuso dovrebbero solo fare una statua perchè in un momento particolare dove i risultati non arrivavano anche il materiale umano, tradotto in valore dei cartellini e in bontà degli investimenti fatti sul mercato, erano messi fortemente in discussione.
Non tutti hanno beneficiato della cura-gattuso, silva acerbo era ed acerbo è rimasto, kalinic non ha svoltato nemmeno, ma tanti altri hanno visto il loro rendimento impennarsi e rivalutarsi.
Calhanoglu, su tutti, credo abbia beneficiato del cambio sulla panchina ma come lui anche tanti altri.
E' stata creata anche una base tecnica sulla quale lavorare.
Il pensiero comune di molti noi tifosi era che gattuso fosse perfetto come traghettatore visto che montella non ne stava azzeccando più mezza e una soluzione interna era il male minore.
Ma se devo pensare al valore assoluto di rino non posso solo limitarmi alla sua meravigliosa carriera da noi e farmi fuorviare da un segmentino di buoni risultati : gattuso è un allenatore non pronto e , almeno per quello che ha fatto vedere fino ad ora, non ha grandissime idee calcistiche . Il suo è essenzialmente un calcio pane e saleme fatto di sudore, applicazione, valori, voglia.
Dicendo questo non voglio assolutamente sminuirne il valore ma non mi sento nemmeno di definirlo come un meraviglioso stratega che propone un buon calcio, come non ci sono risultati e vittorie che ne fanno di lui un vincente.
A volte leggo che i conte da noi non verrebbero mai o che nemmeno i mou con i giocatori della nostra rosa potrebbero fare miracoli ed ecco che andiamo al vero snodo cruciale della faccenda che in molti non hanno capito : il problema non è gattuso ma la sua presenza sulla panchina.
E' la sua stessa conferma che indica in modo chiaro i programmi della società , è la sua stessa presenza che ci fa capire il mercato che faremo.
La scelta dell'allenatore è il primo passo nella costruzione di una squadra.
Fin quando vedrò gattuso sulla nostra panchina io son certo che vivremo di bertolacci e di profili simili perchè nessuno mi leva dalla testa che i cavalli di razza si mettono nelle mani di un grande gestore, nelle mani di un pivello metti i somari.
La società mi fa pensare e ricredere su questi miei cattivi pensieri non quando offre un folle triennale a gattuso ( perchè io lo ritengo folle) ma quando conferma gattuso e gli mette tra le mani pure i campioni. Questa è l'unica e vera testimonianza che la proprietà crede in un allenatore.
Mirabelli aveva confermato gattuso e stava per mettergli tra le mani zaza. Vedremo se elliott confermerà gattuso e vedremo che giocatori gli consegnerà.
Nel frattempo se dovesse continuare il binomio allenatore mediocre-giocatori mediocri io continuerò ad imprecare non contro gattuso ma contro la sua presenza in panchina, vera e unica cartina al tornasole di obiettivi e programmi.


----------



## Zenos (22 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me su questa faccenda di Gattuso allenatore del milan si sta facendo parecchia confusione e vorrei chiarire il mio punto di vista che, senza modestia, credo sia il pensiero comune di molti.
> Partiamo dal presupposto che a Rino non c'è milanista che non possa che volere bene, diamo pure per assodato che lo scorso anno da subentrante e da traghettatore ha fatto molto bene e addirittura ci ha fatto sognare qualcosa che per noi, obiettivamente, era irraggiungibile.
> La società e la proprietà a mister gattuso dovrebbero solo fare una statua perchè in un momento particolare dove i risultati non arrivavano anche il materiale umano, tradotto in valore dei cartellini e in bontà degli investimenti fatti sul mercato, erano messi fortemente in discussione.
> Non tutti hanno beneficiato della cura-gattuso, silva acerbo era ed acerbo è rimasto, kalinic non ha svoltato nemmeno, ma tanti altri hanno visto il loro rendimento impennarsi e rivalutarsi.
> ...



.


----------



## metà rosso metà nero (22 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Un allenatore con le palle avrebbe risposto che si gioca 11 contro 11.
> 
> Il problema non è tanto il confronto Ronaldo-Suso piuttosto quello Allegri-Gattuso... Già negli scontri diretti ci siamo beccati un 1-7 in faccia in un periodo in cui la Juventus faticava con tutti (pari con Spal e Crotone, 2-1 stentato a Bologna e Verona in casa).
> 
> Peccato, avevamo l'occasione su un piatto d'argento... invece avanti con l'ex Creta e Pisa.



Peccato che a Torino Bonaventura abbia sprecato il 2 a 1 nel secondo tempo e in coppa ci sia stata la doppia papera di Gigio contro una Juve coi titolari, che non si è rilassata come contro Spal e Crotone, bisogna sempre contestualizzare.Diamogli un anno per vedere se sia adeguato o meno..allora Sarri doveva solo allenare in lega Pro visto da dove é partito.A questi livelli o si è super tattici(Sarri, Guardiola, ) o super motivatori (Mou) o super gestori (Ancelotti, Zidane ) e mi sembra che fuori dall' ambiente ideale falliscano anche loro. Montella in teoria doveva essere nella fascia dei tattici ma è andato in confusione sfavorito dall' inizio disastroso di Bonucci e Biglia e dall' infortunio di Conti. Gattuso potrebbe essere un super motivatore ma se hai un capitano che è il primo che vuole andare via, addio


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me su questa faccenda di Gattuso allenatore del milan si sta facendo parecchia confusione e vorrei chiarire il mio punto di vista che, senza modestia, credo sia il pensiero comune di molti.
> Partiamo dal presupposto che a Rino non c'è milanista che non possa che volere bene, diamo pure per assodato che lo scorso anno da subentrante e da traghettatore ha fatto molto bene e addirittura ci ha fatto sognare qualcosa che per noi, obiettivamente, era irraggiungibile.
> La società e la proprietà a mister gattuso dovrebbero solo fare una statua perchè in un momento particolare dove i risultati non arrivavano anche il materiale umano, tradotto in valore dei cartellini e in bontà degli investimenti fatti sul mercato, erano messi fortemente in discussione.
> Non tutti hanno beneficiato della cura-gattuso, silva acerbo era ed acerbo è rimasto, kalinic non ha svoltato nemmeno, ma tanti altri hanno visto il loro rendimento impennarsi e rivalutarsi.
> ...



Dunque prendiamo Conte, facciamo un altro mercato da 200 milioni e facciamo le pernacchie all'Uefa.
Grande idea!


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Dunque prendiamo Conte, facciamo un altro mercato da 200 milioni e facciamo le pernacchie all'Uefa.
> Grande idea!



Cominciamo a prendere conte e a non tenere in rosa bertolacci e già saremmo un bel passo avanti.
E non è poco.
Poi tutto il resto , compatibilmente coi paletti della uefa.
Ti suona meglio cosi???


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cominciamo a prendere conte e a non tenere in rosa bertolacci e già saremmo un bel passo avanti.
> E non è poco.
> Poi tutto il resto , compatibilmente coi paletti della uefa.
> Ti suona meglio cosi???



Conte non viene in una squadra da quinto posto.
Bertolacci puoi anche darlo via ma non aspettarti Modric e non perché c'è Gattuso.


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, nel post partita di Milan Novara, ha parlato anche di Cristiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Paura di Cristiano Ronaldo? No, mica lottiamo per lo scudetto. Dobbiamo agire sul mercato rispettando paletti economici."



Ha detto ciò che pensiamo tutti,solo che forse lui non avrebbe dovuto dirlo.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Luglio 2018)

dai ragazzi..che deve dire? siete i primi a dire che sta squadra non sta in piedi, non abbiamo manco un goleador, che siamo da sesto posto. Cosa deve dire? la squadra lotterà per lo scudetto, siamo una squadra ultra competitiva.. Loro hanno CR7 ma noi abbiamo NK7.. ?? è semplicemente realista! anche perché se avrebbe detto il contrario sicuro avreste detto che è pazzo e che illude i tifosi..


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Conte non viene in una squadra da quinto posto.
> Bertolacci puoi anche darlo via ma non aspettarti Modric e non perché c'è Gattuso.



Penso di esser stato chiaro ed esaustivo nel mio post di prima circa la posizione e la scelta di un allenatore.
Il mondo del calcio è pieno di ragazzi più forti di bertolacci ma che non rubano lo stipendio che ruba questo mediocre.
Tra i bertolacci e i modric esiste una fascia di mezzo : la normalità.
E' troppo chiedere/pretendere la normalità?
Non si regge in piedi bertolacci.


----------

